# Moving FROM KSA



## council (Sep 4, 2013)

I have a friend (foreigner, from PHL) who currently works in Jeddah.

He (and his family) are moving to AUS for new opportunities.

He was told by his employer, as per advice from the government, that he has to return to PHL first before he can go to AUS.

Is there a particular law or guideline, provision requiring such "return" to home country first upon the end of his term in KSA?


----------



## anh12 (Apr 17, 2019)

The employer is required to provide a return trip to the "home on record" at the end of employment. Have your friend check his contract - it should be in there. They are pretty strict about these things.

(Wow, just realized this is a really old post.)


----------

